# What cassette/chain do you run with your SRAM drivetrain?



## daivs_T (Feb 2, 2009)

i was wondering what the majority of you guys are running shimano cassete/chain
i read a lot of bad things about sram cassette and chain..
and hear that sram runs alot smoother with shimano cassette/chain?


----------



## 800lbgorilla (Aug 1, 2005)

KMC x10sl chain, any shimano cassette. much smoother and quieter than the sram cassettes, although haven't tried the red powerdome cassette.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

1090 chain, 1070 Cassette....Shifting is smooth, quick and it runs very quiet.


----------



## Originalyappa (Aug 20, 2007)

Currently running Shimano 7801 Chain with Force Cassette, appears to run quieter.


----------



## mmbuckwa (Dec 27, 2008)

*which chain w/ red cassette*

Just ordered the hollow red casette and wonder if I should run a sram or shimano chain with it. The rest of the bike is shimano ultegra. Thanks.


----------



## rbarrosa (Jun 25, 2006)

*Red Powerdome cassette and Shimano chain....*

I run the Red Powerdome cassette with the Shimano Ultegra level chain, runs very quiet with perfect shifting. I ran a 1090 and 1070 SRAM chain and was not happy with life of the chain, both getting to 1% stretch in about 1800-2000 miles. My past experience with Shimano chains is into 3000 miles so I decided to give it shot (and they were on sale cheap).

Rick


----------



## Moon (Apr 7, 2005)

I run a red cassette with a 2008 1090R chain, and it ran very loudly for the longest time.

I recently tried a DA 7900 chain. It was quieter, but it didn't shift as well at the front; I have a Cannondale SI-SL Mark 5 crankset.

To hush up my the cassette noise, I took Starnut's advice and turned my B tension adjustment screw all the way in. Getting the pulley away from the cassette really got things to be quiet, and my shifting it still crazy fast and precise.

I'd like to try the KMC X10SL, but I don't know the best place to acquire one.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

1070 chain and cassette....shifts great and is quiet.


----------



## lawr (Sep 5, 2007)

Sram Red with Dura Ace 7900 cassette and chain - quiet and shifts well.


----------



## joshs (Mar 26, 2009)

lawr said:


> Sram Red with Dura Ace 7900 cassette and chain - quiet and shifts well.


I was thinking about running the 7900 cassette with a KMC X10 SL chain, what size casette do you have and how long have you been running it?


----------



## lawr (Sep 5, 2007)

Cassette is a 11-28 and I just got it - a little more than 100 on it. The shop where I bought the components told me that of the six red groups he sold, 5 chose the dura ace cassette and chain and one didn't (because of the appearance).


----------

